# DSi mod - GBA slot!



## Heran Bago (Nov 20, 2008)

http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm5219923

This guy mods his Nintendo DSi and gives it:
- a GBA slot
- light up buttons
- a see-through case
- volume/channel sensitive LEDs
- MORE LEDs

There is a power switch on the side too but I don't know the DSi well, was that there already?
Also the guy has no trouble running homebrew on the thing.
He's probably sworn to secrecy like all Japanese hackers.

I am on linux so I can't hit the print screen button and then paste a screen or two of it into ms paint. You need a Nico Nico account to view the video but it's free.


----------



## SpiritBoy (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a DS lite.


----------



## hova1 (Nov 20, 2008)

That's a DS lite.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 20, 2008)

It is a DS lite !


----------



## spinal_cord (Nov 20, 2008)

LMAO!

It even says "DS Lite" in the title!!!


----------



## GuerillaWyrm (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh c'mon man! how can you be so gullible, it's clearly a DS LITE LMAO


----------

